# "I was banned from 300"



## I slam fat chicks (Mar 20, 2007)

"I haven't seen 300 yet because I was banned from my cineplex. We had all lined up in front of the theater for about 30 minutes, and then they brought us in. I had to stand right beside these two fat, horse-faced lesbians eating each others tongues like they were making a political statement or something. So, like 30 minutes later, we end up shuffling in the theater and these fucking bitches start bitching about having to wait when the movie is about to start, mind you, it was 11 and it was a midnight showing. It turns out they were going to see that stupid Jim Carrey movie 23 and they were missing it. So, the ugliest of the two bitches just exclaims like no one's there "This is the wrong fucking movie!" I just had to do what I did next. I shouted at the top of my lungs "This is SPARTA" and kicked her in the chest, causing her to fall down about 8 steps to the floor. Most were shocked, but about 80% of the theater started to cheer, and I was forcibly thrown out by 2 officers. Charges are going to be pressed against me apparently, but it was worth it."

written by PwnereR


----------



## Captain Gir (Mar 20, 2007)

mk....................got kindof lost but ok


----------



## Hell On Earth (Mar 20, 2007)

And you expect me to believe you.


----------



## Kayugen (Mar 20, 2007)

Um Troll FTW>>>>>>>>>>>?


----------



## Utz (Mar 20, 2007)

I laughed.


----------



## Bender (Mar 20, 2007)

*cough* liar *cough* bitch *cough*  First off 
1.why would the people cheer when you kicked a lady? Now I know you lying

2. Why are you telling us this? 

3. 8 steps to the floor? Bullshit 

4. They don't charge you for kicking a lady they just toss you out and tell you can't come back for certain time period. (I know cuz I witnessed people be kicked out) Also the movie theaters closes before 11 o clock so you're lying.

5. You would,ve been arrested also for harming a woman.


----------



## uverren (Mar 20, 2007)

AWesome!!!! That was totally greendayishess with a touch of MAD tv. Go you!


----------



## Sylar (Mar 20, 2007)

It wAs Ture.  I SawS it HaPPen! Reely!


----------



## earthshine (Mar 20, 2007)

you are most likely lying, but you know what?


I fucking lol'ed anyways, so I'm repping you.


----------



## Gooba (Mar 20, 2007)

I laughed right before the kick, then it became too unbelievable.


----------



## competitionbros (Mar 20, 2007)

Ward said:


> *Most* were shocked, but about 80% of the theaterstarted to cheer





so most= 20 %?


----------



## ExoSkel (Mar 20, 2007)

This kid ripped the statement off from this guy's comment from another site.



You just failed at making yourself look like a funny guy.


----------



## Sylar (Mar 20, 2007)

Maybe its the same guy. :rofl


----------



## competitionbros (Mar 20, 2007)

ExoSkel said:


> This kid ripped the statement off from this guy's comment from another site.
> 
> You just failed at making yourself look like a funny guy.





Ward said:


> written by PwnereR






..........


----------



## Pein (Mar 20, 2007)

wow u stole that what a douche


----------



## Bender (Mar 20, 2007)

See! See! I knew this bitch was lying! I knew it!

Also check the kids status he left the topic spineless friend.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Mar 20, 2007)

What a bullshit artist, he didn't even reply to his own thread.


----------



## Tsuuga (Mar 20, 2007)

This is madness!


----------



## mystictrunks (Mar 20, 2007)

Says writted by Pwnerer at the bottom.


----------



## Wolfy (Mar 20, 2007)

Tsuuga said:


> This is madness!



Madness?  This . Is.  Sparta!

I had to.


----------



## Pein (Mar 20, 2007)

true spartans dont run off like pussys when there found out


----------



## scrappdogg (Mar 20, 2007)

if that really happened and i was in the room i would have been rofling for at least 30 minutes.

thats just too funny.


----------



## Kayugen (Mar 20, 2007)

It's funny because it's not true. Damn trolls they followed me here from gaia. I should have got troll insurance.


----------



## I slam fat chicks (Mar 20, 2007)

I can see the people on this forum are definitely the observant ones. considering only two noticed the quotations and the credits. gj NF.


----------



## 2788 (Mar 20, 2007)

I slam fat chicks said:


> I can see the people on this forum are definitely the observant ones. considering only two noticed the quotations and the credits. gj NF.



WTF. Get out from this forum


----------



## I slam fat chicks (Mar 20, 2007)

2788 said:


> WTF. Get out from this forum



You just got served.

P.S. I got King Kong in my trunk.


----------



## troublesum-chan (Mar 20, 2007)

do you mean jeremy?

hes the only real pwnerer i can think of...


----------



## I slam fat chicks (Mar 20, 2007)

troublesum-chan said:


> do you mean jeremy?
> 
> hes the only real pwnerer i can think of...



here


----------



## The Internet (Mar 20, 2007)

I smell bullshit, but at the rare possibility it isn't, that wins.


----------



## Uncle Lunchwagon (Mar 20, 2007)

C-Dog said:


> *cough* liar *cough* bitch *cough*  First off
> 1.why would the people cheer when you kicked a lady? Now I know you lying
> 
> 2. Why are you telling us this?
> ...



number 4 and 5 contradict each other


----------



## Heero (Mar 21, 2007)

i lol'd at this whole thread


----------



## Twilight Deity Link (Mar 21, 2007)

amazing story man
go get faced !!!

miss mustang lady!!!


----------



## Saya (Mar 21, 2007)

Lulzwtf. o_o;


----------



## Altron (Mar 21, 2007)

Oracular_Wolf said:


> Madness?  This . Is.  Sparta!
> 
> I had to.



lol! i am laughing


----------



## Chatulio (Mar 21, 2007)

C-Dog said:


> 4. They don't charge you for kicking a lady they just toss you out and tell you can't come back for certain time period. (I know cuz I witnessed people be kicked out) Also the movie theaters closes before 11 o clock so you're lying.



Uh i dont know what little town your from but movie theaters have midnight showings. I saw x men 3 at a midnight showing and it was packed


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 21, 2007)

To the thread starter, don't be a fatphobic douche, Mkay?

Fuck you.


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Mar 21, 2007)

I slam fat chicks said:


> "I haven't seen 300 yet because I was banned from my cineplex. We had all lined up in front of the theater for about 30 minutes, and then they brought us in. I had to stand right beside these two fat, horse-faced lesbians eating each others tongues like they were making a political statement or something. So, like 30 minutes later, we end up shuffling in the theater and these fucking bitches start bitching about having to wait when the movie is about to start, mind you, it was 11 and it was a midnight showing. It turns out they were going to see that stupid Jim Carrey movie 23 and they were missing it. So, the ugliest of the two bitches just exclaims like no one's there "This is the wrong fucking movie!" I just had to do what I did next. I shouted at the top of my lungs "This is SPARTA" and kicked her in the chest, causing her to fall down about 8 steps to the floor. Most were shocked, but about 80% of the theater started to cheer, and I was forcibly thrown out by 2 officers. Charges are going to be pressed against me apparently, but it was worth it."
> 
> written by PwnereR



I cheered.


----------



## mortsleam (Mar 21, 2007)

C-Dog said:


> *cough* liar *cough* bitch *cough*  First off
> 1.why would the people cheer when you kicked a lady? Now I know you lying
> 
> 2. Why are you telling us this?
> ...



i remeber the dayz i was able to hit a women and i would get promoted


----------



## Id (Mar 21, 2007)

I slam fat chicks said:


> "I haven't seen 300 yet because I was banned from my cineplex. We had all lined up in front of the theater for about 30 minutes, and then they brought us in. I had to stand right beside these two fat, horse-faced lesbians eating each others tongues like they were making a political statement or something. So, like 30 minutes later, we end up shuffling in the theater and these fucking bitches start bitching about having to wait when the movie is about to start, mind you, it was 11 and it was a midnight showing. It turns out they were going to see that stupid Jim Carrey movie 23 and they were missing it. So, the ugliest of the two bitches just exclaims like no one's there "This is the wrong fucking movie!" I just had to do what I did next. I shouted at the top of my lungs "This is SPARTA" and kicked her in the chest, causing her to fall down about 8 steps to the floor. Most were shocked, but about 80% of the theater started to cheer, and I was forcibly thrown out by 2 officers. Charges are going to be pressed against me apparently, but it was worth it."
> 
> written by PwnereR




Pics or GTFO!


----------



## Bender (Mar 21, 2007)

Chatulio said:


> Uh i dont know what little town your from but movie theaters have midnight showings. I saw x men 3 at a midnight showing and it was packed



Because of gang activity the movie theaters at my city only go up to 10 o clock and close then. Also the only reason you saw X-men was because well It was X-men and also the fact that it was a movie premier.


----------



## Roy (Mar 21, 2007)

lol who cares if he stole it.. it was still funny


----------



## I slam fat chicks (Mar 21, 2007)

This thread is still alive? just checking.


----------



## elektroniks (Mar 21, 2007)

haha lyin ass.
was still funny though.


----------



## Daneki (Mar 22, 2007)

C-Dog said:


> Because of gang activity the movie theaters at my city only go up to 10 o clock and close then. Also the only reason you saw X-men was because well It was X-men and also the fact that *it was a movie premier.*



A premier much like this one, yes?


----------



## narutorulez (Mar 22, 2007)

well anyway even if he is lying its quite funny!


----------



## Haohmaru (Mar 22, 2007)

Gooba said:


> I laughed right before the kick, then it became too unbelievable.


So true, me too.


----------



## khorven (Mar 22, 2007)

pwnerer? where? link or sojmething


----------



## dervast (Mar 23, 2007)

ExoSkel said:


> This kid ripped the statement off from this guy's comment from another site.
> 
> You just failed at making yourself look like a funny guy.



That other site is one the "chan" series of sites, which, for the most part, condone "copypasta" in which one person writes a story or otherwise stupid story or whatnot and then it gets pasted in response to quite a few things. Someone's continued the trend to here, that's all.


----------



## FrostXian (Mar 23, 2007)

*THIS IS NARUTOFAAAN!*


----------



## Tousen (Mar 23, 2007)

F*N a cotton..lol


i so wanna kick someone in the chest yelling this is sparta....lol


reps to you for a good story


----------



## Kayo (Mar 23, 2007)

Oracular_Wolf said:


> Madness?  This . Is.  Sparta!
> 
> I had to.



No, this is SPARTAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!


----------



## amazingfunksta (Mar 23, 2007)

I slam fat chicks said:


> "I haven't seen 300 yet because I was banned from my cineplex. We had all lined up in front of the theater for about 30 minutes, and then they brought us in. I had to stand right beside these two fat, horse-faced lesbians eating each others tongues like they were making a political statement or something. So, like 30 minutes later, we end up shuffling in the theater and these fucking bitches start bitching about having to wait when the movie is about to start, mind you, it was 11 and it was a midnight showing. It turns out they were going to see that stupid Jim Carrey movie 23 and they were missing it. So, the ugliest of the two bitches just exclaims like no one's there "This is the wrong fucking movie!" I just had to do what I did next. I shouted at the top of my lungs "This is SPARTA" and kicked her in the chest, causing her to fall down about 8 steps to the floor. Most were shocked, but about 80% of the theater started to cheer, and I was forcibly thrown out by 2 officers. Charges are going to be pressed against me apparently, but it was worth it."
> 
> written by PwnereR



You just made me LOL in the Chemistry building's computer lab on campus, and gave me quite a few good stares.... hehehe.


----------



## Tousen (Mar 23, 2007)

i think im going to keep this thread open for a little while..so w.e i want a good laugh...ill just open this up and read ur post...lol


----------



## Gray Wolf (Mar 23, 2007)

Here is nice website that mentions this story about 300.
Here for her clicking pleasure


----------



## Tousen (Mar 24, 2007)

i just saw 300 last night and i saw these 2 kids messing around on the stairs and i thought about this post



man did i wanna kick one of them so hard...lol


----------



## Xell (Mar 24, 2007)

Delicious Copypasta!


----------



## Capacity (Mar 24, 2007)

the best movie i have seen this whole year...


----------



## Adonis (Mar 24, 2007)

God, some of you guys are fucking imbeciles.

If any of you thought the OP expected you to believe him, you...I lack words for the stupidity.

Even if he were seriously trying to con you, there's no reason to point it out like you've actually accomplished something because anyone with the IQ of a gerbil can sense this much bullshit. Kicking obese ladies down stairs = jail. That, and you missed the fact the entire story was quoted (from which you should infer quoting another) and cited.

Good story, though.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Mar 25, 2007)

Utz said:


> I laughed.



Me too. 

" This is SPARTA !!! "


----------



## JayG (Mar 31, 2007)

Who knew Carlos Mencia posts in NF?


----------



## illusion (Mar 31, 2007)

LMAO, great story.


----------



## fennixfire (Apr 1, 2007)

I slam fat chicks said:


> "I haven't seen 300 yet because I was banned from my cineplex. We had all lined up in front of the theater for about 30 minutes, and then they brought us in. I had to stand right beside these two fat, horse-faced lesbians eating each others tongues like they were making a political statement or something. So, like 30 minutes later, we end up shuffling in the theater and these fucking bitches start bitching about having to wait when the movie is about to start, mind you, it was 11 and it was a midnight showing. It turns out they were going to see that stupid Jim Carrey movie 23 and they were missing it. So, the ugliest of the two bitches just exclaims like no one's there "This is the wrong fucking movie!" I just had to do what I did next. I shouted at the top of my lungs "This is SPARTA" and kicked her in the chest, causing her to fall down about 8 steps to the floor. Most were shocked, but about 80% of the theater started to cheer, and I was forcibly thrown out by 2 officers. Charges are going to be pressed against me apparently, but it was worth it."
> 
> written by PwnereR


 
You get a +rep for this!


----------



## Kyuubi6 (Apr 1, 2007)

Why would you do that?


----------



## Haruko (Apr 1, 2007)

I laughed.

Also can people notice that it is a quote. He is not lying. It is not him. It is someone else's account.


----------



## carnage (Apr 2, 2007)

I slam fat chicks said:


> "I haven't seen 300 yet because I was banned from my cineplex. We had all lined up in front of the theater for about 30 minutes, and then they brought us in. I had to stand right beside these two fat, horse-faced lesbians eating each others tongues like they were making a political statement or something. So, like 30 minutes later, we end up shuffling in the theater and these fucking bitches start bitching about having to wait when the movie is about to start, mind you, it was 11 and it was a midnight showing. It turns out they were going to see that stupid Jim Carrey movie 23 and they were missing it. So, the ugliest of the two bitches just exclaims like no one's there "This is the wrong fucking movie!" I just had to do what I did next. I shouted at the top of my lungs "This is SPARTA" and kicked her in the chest, causing her to fall down about 8 steps to the floor. Most were shocked, but about 80% of the theater started to cheer, and I was forcibly thrown out by 2 officers. Charges are going to be pressed against me apparently, but it was worth it."
> 
> written by PwnereR



damn and i thought PwnereR liked the big chicks.

if he had just said this is spppaarrttttaaaaaaa. he woulda been ok. 

the second he kicked someone it was crossing the line.


----------



## metal_uzumaki (Apr 2, 2007)

SPARTA

Good story.


----------

